# Colorado in April



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

If you are a beginner any mountain would be fine. I might avoid Breck because it is a really flat mountain and if you aren't good at carrying speed you will be stuck and skating a lot. If you get tickets to Keystone they should be good at A-Basin, Breck, and Keystone so if you want to see more than one mountain that may be the way to go.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Really depends on what you want. 

If you want pretty easy, but rolling groomers, hit up Breck. You can now get from peak 7 and 8 by the Gondola if the traverse is to much of a pain to do.

Keystone has a bit of everything, but is far more aggressive than Breck. Keystone is one of my personal favorites around here as the trees are excellent. Overall Keystone is amazing, and has everything.

A-Basin is an interesting place. It's not very big, the riding is never epic, but you ALWAYS have a good time at A-Basin. They have a place at the base called the "Beach" and people bring there dogs, grills, etc. and grill and ride. It's a very unique atmosphere that I havn't seen before. 

Beaver Creek is also an interesting place. It's a bit farther of a drive then the other mountains, and the head count on the slope shows it. Usually lift lines are short, and the riding is good. Beaver has some of the best trees around as well. But at the same time it has some nice groomers.

Vail is my personal favorite.... Amazing trees, usually short lift lines, and more area to ride then you could do in a couple or even a few days. The down side to Vail is that it is so big and it takes ages to get from the front to the back and around in general.

As far as deals go, most mountains right now are offering 3 days of riding for $99... 

I would personally recommend Keystone to you, as it's plenty big, and will have anything you would want.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Keystone is the biggest fucking shit hole in summit county. Don't bother wasting your time with that piece of crap resort. It's fucking nazi central.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

Milo303 said:


> As far as deals go, most mountains right now are offering 3 days of riding for $99...


Just curious where you saw that rate. Did it apply to Vail?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Keystone is the biggest fucking shit hole in summit county. Don't bother wasting your time with that piece of crap resort. It's fucking nazi central.


Now I don't mean to start shit with you, so keep that in mind. But do you say this because of your run in with the rent a cop, or because you truly think Keystone is a shitty mountain? Judging from the "Nazi Central" you threw in, I'm assuming you think it's a shitty place because of the run in. I'm sorry that you got popped by the rent a cop, and it could happen to any of us. Sad thing is it's something we're gonna have to deal with for a second until they go away, or it will remain permanent and we will have to seriously slow down on front side groomers and such. 

As much as I don't want to slow down either, as I am in full control, it's a shitty situation that we gotta work thru. 

Sad to see you throwing Keystone into this category, as it's a sick mountain. But it is even more sad that they're incorporating more policing into things. So don't get me wrong, I don't like the cops being there either.....

Other mountains also have policing going on, you just happened to get popped at Keystone. That cop could've been at Breck, Copper, Vail, whatever...

But on the flip side.... What if you were someone riding the hill, and teaching your small child how to shred, and some lunatic comes and wipes out your kid, injuring the girl or boy. 

What I mean is these types of rules aren't necessarily put in place for riders that know wtf they're doing, but it's put in place for the idiots. It's just like rules on guns, and speed limits on cars, etc. I dunno about you, but if you look at it that way, I see the picture slightly different.... I'm still leaning way more towards not liking the cops on the hill, but I can ultimately understand why some people would want a real threat for people that go to fast in areas where noobs are.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

buggravy said:


> Just curious where you saw that rate. Did it apply to Vail?


I don't know if it applies to Vail actually.... I actually found out about this rate cause I was going to hit up Steamboat this last weekend and some friends don't have that pass. But when I went to Keystone yesterday I was riding up the Gandola with a kid that had gotten the 3 days for $99 at Keystone. 

I would make a phone call just to check it out.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Milo303 said:


> Now I don't mean to start shit with you, so keep that in mind. But do you say this because of your run in with the rent a cop, or because you truly think Keystone is a shitty mountain? Judging from the "Nazi Central" you threw in, I'm assuming you think it's a shitty place because of the run in. I'm sorry that you got popped by the rent a cop, and it could happen to any of us. Sad thing is it's something we're gonna have to deal with for a second until they go away, or it will remain permanent and we will have to seriously slow down on front side groomers and such.
> 
> As much as I don't want to slow down either, as I am in full control, it's a shitty situation that we gotta work thru.
> 
> ...


Nope Keystone is a generally shitty mountain. Least amount of snow in Summit County, Terrain that is mediocre at best with nothing spectacular to offer, the only saving grace is possibly one of the sickest jib parks in North America. Other than that it's low rent. The Gondola is crooked, the mountain house base area needs to be bulldozed under because it's not up to code, look around at that place it's a piece of shit.

Now look at the amount of passes Keystone has pulled for this year. They advertise it every Wednesday in the Summit Daily they're pushing close to 600 I believe last time I looked. Who in their right mind wants to go to a resort that advertises this? Who are they attracting?

Also I got passed by 3 skiers but I was the one that was "out of control". I've got more days on snow than all of the yellow jackets put together, guaranteed. To get that job you go take a 2 hour course it's offered to second home owners so they can get their free pass for them and their family. So you're telling me you want someone that can hardly ride themselves trying to police people? 

I've been on snow since 1984 in that time I have been hit 5 times, the only one that was remotely my fault was this year at Loveland. She was in my blind spot carving up hill under a roller, I buttered around just in time to see her and tossed her. Neither of us were hurt but it was a close call. I did what I had to do to make sure she was Ok and then went on my way.

But hey you want to ride a resort where their slope patrol and the head of ski patrol say snowboarders have no place on the mountain have fun with that. I've never had a problem at Copper, Breck, A basin, Beaver Creek, Steamboat, Winter Park, Snowmass, Loveland only at Keystone. They're the ones with an issue and they know it. I'll do my part to tell people to avoid it. Why is it that Keystone has the least amount of skier visits in the county?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm not sure of the actual numbers that Keystone has, and would be shocked if they fell short of A-Basin, even though the Basin stays open longer. But I suppose it's possible. That won't steer me away, I'm actually attracted to shorter lift lines in general. Hell I hope everyone that rides Keystone decides they like Loveland more, and then I can fly around wherever I want.

My attraction to Keystone is the trees.... I really don't care if the Gandola is crooked, if the mountain house needs dozed, or even the amount of snow they get because there are options other than Keystone when the snow does fall. And honestly I prefer Vail over Keystone, and Vail does get a lot of snow... But if Key gets dumped on, it's a nice change from Vail, or Beaver for me. 

But when Keystone does get snow, I absolutely love the trees there. So to me it ultimately boils down to what you like, as I stated above. 

I also flew down the face of Keystone yesterday and was lucky and never got in any shit, but thank you for making your situation public. I will now be more careful when entering "slow" areas. And again I am sorry that you got into the situation that you did. 

Much respect Burton Avenger, as I do not know your name. Everyone is entitled to there own opinion, and obviously you are very opinionated. ( =


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm also curious, how many times have you been messed with at Keystone?


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Like BA, I hate Keystone too. It's NOOB central and most of the runs are always packed with skiers that shouldn't even be allowed off the bunny hill.

Anytime I have almost gotten hit, it's been at Keystone. Anytime I've gotten yelled at by the rent-a-cops, it's been at Keystone. Anytime I've almost gotten into a fight with skiers...Yup, Keystone. I've been riding for 12 years and have never had a problem with the "ski patrol" (yellow jackets are not qualified to tie a ski patrolers shoes) at any other mountain...Only Keystone.

The only saving grace they have is the park - which I admit absolutely pwns! But every other hill has a park too - and a park that's not as crowded.

They have taken "family friendly" to the extreme this season and I won't go back again.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Milo303 said:


> I'm also curious, how many times have you been messed with at Keystone?


 It started last season with them. I had a few encounters in the preseason with them screaming at myself and friends for going to the park from the gondola and saying I had to go one way to get there and I was like or I can go this way. They tried to dictate to me that I had no place on the run that takes you to the park. 

Then near the end of their season last year I actually got ran over by one of them. Yeah that was priceless. I'm riding down to River Run from the park around 5 o'clock to catch the bus. Mind you the run was completely clear, I mean it was me and a squirrel no one else. This dude comes out of the trees and starts mobbing after me and I'm like what the hell, so I'm buttering around not speeding to begin with and this dude is screaming at me. I get to the bottom and unstrap and start walking towards the bus, here comes Billy Badass mach 10 into me, totally does the leg wrap of doom on me. You know he hits me with one ski on each side of me, he falls over. He's got snot running out of his nose and is huffing and puffing. He says, "Boarder, Boarder, Boarder you , you, you" Totally out of breath and studdering. While flat on his back and laying there he calls me boarder again. I turn around and point right at his face and say "you will address me as sir, I am not a kid". He shuts up, then yells at me you're out of control kid. Once again I tell him to address me as Sir and I say who was endanger when there was absolutely no one on the slopes and I walk away. He attempted to chase after me but slipped and fell, probably because he's a fat out of shape second home owner. That right there doesn't make me happy that I got run over by one of them.

So in two incidents with them I've now been physically touched. This season I actually got yelled at in the park for going too fast into a jump. What the hell I'm trying not to knuckle.

Keystone has taken "family friendly" to an extreme. Why is it I can go to Copper and hit 4 parks while riding on a blue in between and passing 5 groups of 3 patrollers and only have them smile and wave to me? Why is it I can go to Breck and never encounter a problem when I'm going from peak 8 to 9? How about the day I sprayed a mountain watch at Beaver Creek while spraying some friends and the guy actually smiled and waved at me and said that was a good one? It's just Keystone I've had that issue. When I lived in Steamboat never had this issue with them at all. Same thing when I lived in Washington never once had an issue. In NY only one time was there ever an issue and that's because the ski patroller actually knocked my friends 7 year old brother over and started choking him with his lanyard for his pass.

Also what's up with the love of Keystone and their slope patrol? You a second home owner up here? You one of them? Seems that way to me.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Who said I had love for the ski patrol? I think I made it pretty clear that I felt the over policing in general was BS....

However I did say I enjoyed riding the trees of Keystone. I don't run many groomers at all anymore, so traffic isn't much of an issue except at lifts, and you get that nearly anywhere.

I'm not trying to say Keystone is some godly place, just trying to figure out why you seem to think it's a horrible place. 

I can totally understand why someone would dislike Keystone if you rode the groomers all day long, and I'm not a park rat so I have no opinion on that. I don't really like Copper at this point because I can't seem to find fun trees, and I dislike groomers....

So again, each to there own, and I'm always curious to hear other peoples stories, and opinions in a civil manner.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Let me know when you want to ride some fun stuff at Copper I can show you some goods. Probably won't be this season unless we get nuked one more time.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I would absolutely love to shred Copper with ya. It was one of my favorite spots until I kinda got tired of Groomers.... 

Will actually be up there for the big Easter Egg hunt this sunday. Hope to find me an egg with a season pass in it. ( =

I'm also part of the Denver Boarding Coalition thru meetup.com, we should have roughly 17 people up there all being goofy and hunting for eggs if you wanna come up. We will be riding before and after the egg hunt I'm sure.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'll be there Sunday but I have friends in from out of town and I have to humor "princess". So hopefully I can dump her off and get some real turns in.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Keystone is a big fat wicked peanut infested pile of shit. On the subject of trees, who the fuck really goes to Keystone for the trees when you have Vail, Beav, Love, and A-bay? And don't forget about Jane, Copper is just a big shopping mall if you ask me. Are you kidding me? Over half the trees at Keystone are roped off. When it comes to cops on the hill breck is sad too, I have been there once this year and got yelled at first run for going to fast and I wasn't even touching what I'm capable of! If you ask me the only mountains worth hitting are A-Bay and Loveland because they actually know why you are there and stick to what this whole thing was about even before snowboarding was invented, having a good time! All those yuppie piece of shit groomed mountains belong to families of morons and they can keep them as far as I'm concerned because I would rather sit on lift 8 at Loveland in 100mph winds freezing my ass off ready to hit some real trees and some real snow than stand in line for 20 minutes at the FAGSTONE waiting to run a gaper infested groomer to a 20 foot tree run into a giant flat spot any day. Sorry for the rant, but all the Vail Resorts are a fucking joke if you ask me.


----------

